# Need Help Fixing this Hornl/Light Tank Combo



## 2bikeut (Apr 13, 2012)

Does anyone know how to fix a horn/light combo off a Monarch Silver King? All the parts are there, but there is some corrosion that I tried to clean off as best I could, it looks like the wiring is intact, I replaced the light bulbs and batteries, but it doesn't work at all. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Dave K (Apr 13, 2012)

I have not worked on that particular bike but I have had very good luck making old lights and horns work with sanding cleaning contacts and chasing the problems with a test light.  Most old switches can be disassemble cleaned and reassemble easily  


Good luck and please post some pictures


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 8, 2012)

*post some pics....*

Can you post some pics or the inside of the horn/light assembly showing the wiring points and such? I just did a bunch of refurbs on horns and a horn light tank that was pretty bad and got them working. They are usually somewhat simple.

To get rid off all the rust and likely unfreeze some of the contact points where rust has infiltrated soak all your parts completely submerged in Evapo-Rust. That stuff will melt rust away and get in nooks and crannies you will never get to. Then rinse in water and dry really well somewhere warm. You can prevent further rusting by dipping the part in clean Evapo-rust.

Then you can start trouble shooting things. Is is the horn unit or the button that is the problem. There are ways to check that (I have a small tutorial on horn repair in the tips and restoration forum.

You can do the same with the light. Bypass the switch to see if the light actually works. 

On the Flightliner unit it was so rusted I actually had to bypass one original contact point with wires as the tab was completed rusted away.

Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Jun 8, 2012)

There is a astro flite, Spaceliner and Eldorado in this selection of tank wires

Hope that helps.


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 9, 2012)

*Hmmmmm......*

That's very different from my set up but essentially, as I understand it anyway, it is a simple circuit.

On my setup the batteries contact both ends (+ and -) pretty much same as yours. 

Then one wire from each pole goes to the switch. 

Then another positive wire goes to the horn button. The horn grounds (the -) to the tank/frame unless it's a plastic tank, in which case a  ground wire probably goes to the frame or back to the switch.

One thing that makes it way easier is to trouble shoot the system. I made a "tester" by taping wires to each end of a battery and exposing the other ends. then you can use it to test your horn so you are sure it works. Same for the lights. Then work your way back to the light switch and horn button.  

On mine I figured out the horn itself wasn't working by doing that ( I needed to adjust the pitch/volume screw) Then by moving along I found out there was one contact that wasn't connecting. Just sanded it and then it worked. Then I knew I just had to figure out the wire connections. 

Good luck!


----------

